# Wattwürmer hältern



## Klaus S. (6. März 2016)

Hat schonmal einer versucht Wattwürmer in der Ostsee zu hältern?
Meinte am Bootssteg oder sonstwie.
Wenn ja, wie lange haben sie überlebt?
Worin habt ihr sie gehältert?

Zu Hause im Kühlschrank machen sie es ja nicht lange mit und mit Pumpe/Seewasser im Kühlschrank ist mir es auch zu eklig.

Konservieren möchte ich sie auch nicht sondern eben hältern.


----------



## gründler (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wattwürmer hältern*

Feldversuch starten und hier berichten ^^
zb.Köderfischreuse etc.mit feinmaschigen Netz.Dann die eingänge etc. zu machen-Stein rein und das ding mit 10 Würmer am Steg versenken.

Viele Köderfischreusen haben oben Reißverschlüsse,so kann man auch gut ran.Muss man halt nur die Seiteneingänge gut verschliessen.

zb.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Grose-Koderf...291987?hash=item3cd964aed3:g:fPEAAOxy4t1SnOnV

|wavey:


----------



## Klaus S. (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wattwürmer hältern*

Glaube du hast meine Frage nicht verstanden :m

Die Frage war nicht ob ich einen Feldversuch starten soll sondern ob schon einer Erfahrung damit gemacht hat |wavey:


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wattwürmer hältern*

Im Ostseewasser halten die Würmchen,wohl auch nicht länger
als im Zeitungspapier.

http://www.rosis-bindestuebchen.de/...-wattwuermer/426-wattwuermer-aufbewahren.html


----------



## Klaus S. (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wattwürmer hältern*

Rosi hat die Wattis zu Hause gehältert.
Ich möchte sie in der Ostsee hältern wo sie ständig mit frischen Wasser versorgt werden. Möchte mir nicht so gerne einen Kühlschrank in den Keller da die Wattis auch ganz schön stinken können.


----------



## Revilo62 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wattwürmer hältern*

Ich glaube nicht, dass das Problem das Wasser ist, wie und womit  willst Du die denn ernähren?

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Klaus S. (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wattwürmer hältern*

Was fressen die denn? :m
Er frisst Sand und filtert dort seine Nährstoffe raus.
Nur wie lange können sie ohne fressen auskommen? 
Händler hältern sie ja auch länger also können sie wohl bisschen länger hungern.


----------



## Revilo62 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wattwürmer hältern*

Da bleibt natürlich die Frage, wie lange die Händler sie hältern ?
Also, da wo ich meine herhole, der bekommt jede Woche Lieferung, wenn welche gegraben werden und die Restposten
muss er trotz Kühlung und Wasserumlauf schon sortieren und wenn alle, dann alle, bis zur nächsten Lieferung.
Also solange kann es nicht sein, dass sie ohne Futter überleben.
Müßte man tatsächlich mal fragen!

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## rippi (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wattwürmer hältern*

Ich möchte euch darauf mal eine Frage stellen:
 Mein subjektiver Eindruck: Früher als die Hände noch braungelb nach dem Anködern waren und die Wattwürmer noch richtig schmecken, da fing man besser. So ist es auch heute noch wenn man selbst gräbt.
 Heute im Handel wo alles Gehältert wird und die Hände leichtgelb, teils sogar blass bleiben, bilde ich mir ein das ich damit weniger fange.
 Geht euch das nicht auch so?
 Warum sollte man dann noch hältern, wenn man bedenkt, dass der Iodidgehalt durch die Nahrungsaufnahme steigt.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (7. März 2016)

*AW: Wattwürmer hältern*

Eigene Erfahrung, auch mit Nordseewürmern:

Ich habe ein 60 l Fass, so ein blaues mit Schraubdeckel. Gibt's günstig bei Ebay, max. 20 Euro. Dazu Membranpumpe fürs Aquarium mit Luftschlauch und Sprudelstein zur Sauerstoffanreicherung. Schattig und kühl, nicht über 15 Grad aufstellen, Garten, Garage oder Keller.
Damit hältere ich bis zu 500 Würmer im Urlaub locker eine Woche. 
Tonne halbvoll mit Wasser, am besten täglich Hälfte Wasser neu, das haut meist gut hin, wenn kühl ist. Achtung mit Temperaturunterschieden, dann über eine Stunde  verteilt immer wieder Wasser austauschen.

Sobald das Wasser sich deutlich verfärbt, Wasser komplett ersetzen. Täglich die toten Tiere aussortieren, auch die mit Wasserkopf. Entweder mit Ostseewasser oder zu Not mit Aquariumsalz und Leitungswasser selber mischen. 

Die Würmer sind grundsätzlich empfindlich gegenüber Licht, Wärme und gegenseitige Berührung. Wenn du sie direkt in der Ostsee hälterst, entsprechendes Behältnis bauen. Kiste mit Fliegengaze am Boden und verschließbaren Deckel z.B. über Nacht am Boot außenbords hängen. Sollte eigentlich gehen.

Wichtig ist eine möglichst große Fläche, damit die Würmer sich nicht zu hoch stapeln. Ein Damenstrumpf ist da sicher nicht die geeignete Lösung...

LG Carsten


----------



## Klaus S. (7. März 2016)

*AW: Wattwürmer hältern*

Oh man, ich habe doch geschrieben das ich die Würmer IN der Ostsee hältern möchte und nicht zu Hause. Kein Bock drauf jeden Tag Wasser zu schleppen.

Werde mir ein 30l Fass mir Schraubdeckel besorgen, Löcher rein und gut ist. Das Ganze wird dann am Bootssteg in der Ostsee versenkt. 

Gehe selber plümpern und hab nicht jeden Tag Zeit dazu. Wenn ich Abends mal eben auf Butt möchte bin ich nicht von Ladenöffnungszeiten abhängig. Eine Kostenfrage ist es ja auch.

Danke für eure Anregungen...


----------



## rippi (7. März 2016)

*AW: Wattwürmer hältern*

Gib mir die Koordinaten wo du das Fass versenkst am besten noch per PN, du weißt ja: Geteilter Wattwurm ist guter Wattwurm. :vik:


----------



## Klaus S. (7. März 2016)

*AW: Wattwürmer hältern*

Geteilte Wattwürmer leben nur nicht sehr lange |rolleyes


----------



## buttweisser (8. März 2016)

*AW: Wattwürmer hältern*

Nur so ne Idee: Vielleicht sollte in das Faß eine 10-15cm dicke Schicht mit Ostseesand. Dann haben die Wattis was zu fressen und können sich vergraben. Beim Füllen mit Wasser wird der Sand zwar aufgewirbelt, setzt sich aber nach einer Weile wieder. Und beim Wurm Entnehmen einfach das Wasser abgießen, die gewünschte Menge Wattis entnehmen und wieder mit Wasser befüllen.

Ob das funktioniert, weiß ich natürlich nicht. Da muß ein Tester her.


----------



## GeraldL (15. März 2016)

*AW: Wattwürmer hältern*

War vor einigen Jahren mal in Laboe, zum Kutterangeln mit Naturköder. da sind sehr viele Wattis und Ringelwürmer an Bord geblieben. hatte ca 250 mit nach Hause (Sachsen-Anhalt) genommen und ca 5 Liter Ostseewasser. Habe die Würmer mit dem Wasser in einer flachen Wanne etwa 10 Tage gehältert und dann in Warnemünde verangelt. Haben, von ganz wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen, alle in guter Qualität überlebt. Musste das Wasser aber gut mit Sauerstoff (Aquariumpumpe) täglich anreichern und kalt stellen.
In einen Behälter, direkt im Ostseewasser, dürfte somit keine Probleme bereiten.


----------

